# Denim collection



## GammaRay

Ciao!

Context: I am a sales associate working in a store that sells men's and women's clothing. How would you say: "Have you looked at our new denim collection?"

_Ha visto lei nostra collezione nuova di denim? _How would an Italian fashion retail associate ask a customer this question? 

Merci​


​


----------



## Lorena1970

Ha (Hai) dato un occhiata alla/ visto la nostra nuova collezione di denim?


----------



## giginho

Hai dato un'occhiata alla nostra nuova collezione di  jeans?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Gamma  

Direi "Ha visto la nuova collezione in tessuto denim?"


----------



## LIFEATER72

Giginho is right, according to me. In USA they call denim any cloth that is made of jeans fabric.
I would translate:
Ha dato un'occhiata alla nostra collezione jeans?


----------



## anglomania1

Hi there, 
do you actually use "denim" in Italy when referring to the "stoffa" used to make jeans? Would most people understand it?
I've always heard "giacca di jeans" for example and never "giacca di denim" for a denim jacket.
Personally I'd stick to "jeans" in Italian,
Anglo


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Anglo 

I think "denim" should be used with "in": "_in _demin" and it is used in Italian.

If you want to stick to "jeans" ... then you are right: you'd have to say "_di_ jeans" ... but in this case it would probably be confusing "... la nostra nuova collezione _di jeans_" makes me exclusively think of the denim trousers


----------



## LIFEATER72

Denim is a specific term and you would rarely hear somone here in Italy say it as reffering to a pair of jeans. Of course we only say "giacca di jeans" and never "giacca di denim". My point was that what americans call denim is our jeans in Italy. I also would like to mention that, at least in the south of Italy, when we say jeans on its own ("dove sono i miei jeans?") it means we are talking about trousers made of (your) denim textile (I never heard "dove sono i miei pantaloni jeans?" or if it is used, it's because you want to mark the difference between them and the cotton or woolen ones you have) as well as for the "giacca di jeans" (which would be your denim jacket, i think) we never say "giacca di denim".

So my question now is: do english or americans say "denim jacket" or "jeans jacket". I think this is the best way to get to the point, and GammaRay will pay a coffee to anyone going crazy on this topic


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hmmm, Life 

I said that in this case "collezione di jeans" would make me think of "jeans trousers", ossia: sentendo la frase "Ha visto la nostra nuova collezione di jeans?" personalmente penserei ai nuovi jeans  

Per quanto riguarda il "denim" ... si usa, eccome!


----------



## Lorena1970

anglomania1 said:


> Hi there,
> do you actually use "denim" in Italy when referring to the "stoffa" used to make jeans? In the fashion world/jargon they call it DENIM and not jeans. Would most people understand it? People in the filed will do, and not only them.
> I've always heard "giacca di jeans" for example and never "giacca di denim" for a denim jacket. Fashion journalists would say "giacca in denim/tessuto denim"
> Personally I'd stick to "jeans" in Italian, no, this will mean denim pants (blue jeans).
> Anglo


----------



## LIFEATER72

Ok allora chiarisco anche cosa intendo dire quando dico che denim non si usa. Non mi è mai successo che un commesso o qualcuno in un negozio mi abbia detto "ha dato un'cocchiata alla nuova collezione denim (o "di denim" o "in tessuto denim"). Al massimo in Italia si dice "di jeans" o (come per maglieria) si può usare il termine "jeanseria". Davvero vi è capitato che qualcuno in un negozio vi abbia chiesto "ha dato un'occhiata alla nuova collezione di (o in) denim? 
L'unica volta che ho sentito la parola denim in Italia è stato a Roma in un negozio, quando il commesso, proponendomi un paio di jeans che avevo visto in vetrina mi disse che quello era uno splendido modello di denim delavè, quindi si riferiva nello specifico per darmi più nozioni sul prodotto.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ma scusa, Life, se un commesso ti chiede "Ha visto la nuova collezione di jeans?" tu ti aspetti di vedere anche gonne e giubbini in tessuto denim o solo jeans?


----------



## Lorena1970

Anja.Ann said:


> Ma scusa, Life, se un commesso ti chiede "Ha visto la nuova collezione di jeans?" tu ti aspetti di vedere anche gonne e giubbini in tessuto denim o solo jeans?



Concordo! Qualsiasi negozio che non sia un mercato direbbe "Ha visto la nuova collazione in denim?". Niente contro i mercati, sia chiaro: è solo che spesso lì la terminologia è meno curata. E poi a pensarci bene forse anche lì direbbero "denim"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Lorena  esattamente!


----------



## LIFEATER72

Jeans è generico, quindi mi aspetto di vedere pantaloni e giubbini di jeans o qualsiasi cosa che sia fatto di tessuto jeans che c'è nel negozio, appunto, quello che io chiamo il reparto jeanseria, ma non necessariamente solo jeans intesi come pantaloni (che come ho spiegato prima, da noi al sud, quando dici jeans da solo, ripeto, in situazioni "informali" tipo in casa che chiedo a mia moglie "dove sono i miei jeans?", si intende jeans come paio di pantaloni jeans). Quindi per collezione jeans in un negozio intendo tutto ciò che è di tessuto jeans. 

Adesso mi sa che stiamo spostando la questione su come usare il termine jeans in maniera ufficiale (come usata dalle aziende produttrici di abbigliamento per intenderci) o informale (tra amici o in famiglia) e ci stiamo allontanando dalla richiesta di Gamma.
 Ma forse anche questo può servire per aiutarlo....


----------



## Lorena1970

GammaRay said:


> *Context: I am a sales associate working in a store that sells men's and women's clothing*. How would you say: "Have you looked at our new denim collection?"
> 
> *How would an Italian fashion retail associate* ask a customer this question?
> 
> ​



Come sempre il CONTESTO è importante, e *proprio dato il contesto* userei senza dubbio *DENIM*


----------



## anglomania1

Ciao Lorena, 
allora chiarissimo! In effetti,  hai ragione "collezione di jeans" sarebbe inteso come solo pantaloni!
Ho imparato una cosa nuova oggi  - si usa "denim" anche in italiano!! Si può dire giacca di denim, gonna di denim ecc (infatti visto che jeans e denim sono parole inglesi, avrebbe più senso usarle così)!
Un'ultima domanda:
se "hai visto la collezione di jeans" vuol dire solo pantaloni, si può dire "hai visto la collezione IN jeans" per dire altri capi in denim?? (solo una curiosità!)
Grazie, 
Anglo

PS, devo dire però che non ho mai sentito "denim" usato molto e non compro sui mercati! Ci sono tante parole inglesi usati in TV e in pubblicità, ma non vuol dire che sono capite da tutti. Poi, quello che dice Lifeater72 è abbastanza convincente ed è native italiano - adesso che ci penso, forse non è così chiaro
Potrebbe essere che la parola "denim" è stato assorbita dalla lingua italiana solo da poco e non tutti sono d'accordo sulla frquenza di questa parola?


----------



## Lorena1970

anglomania1 said:


> Ciao Lorena,
> allora chiarissimo! In effetti,  hai ragione "collezione di jeans" sarebbe inteso come solo pantaloni!
> Ho imparato una cosa nuova oggi  - si usa "denim" anche in italiano!! Si può dire giacca di denim, gonna di denim ecc (infatti visto che jeans e denim sono parole inglesi, avrebbe più senso usarle così)!
> Un'ultima domanda:
> se "hai visto la collezione di jeans" vuol dire solo pantaloni, si può dire "hai visto la collezione IN jeans" per dire altri capi in denim?? sì ma è un po' "cheap" da parte di un negoziante dire "Ha visto la collezione in jeans", a me suona un po' "tamarro", sinceramente...Molto più professionale dire "Ha visto la collezione in denim?" (solo una curiosità!)
> Grazie,
> Anglo
> 
> PS, devo dire però che non ho mai sentito "denim" usato molto e non compro sui mercati! Ci sono tante parole inglesi usati in TV e in pubblicità, ma non vuol dire che sono capite da tutti. Poi, quello che dice Lifeater72 è abbastanza convincente ed è native italiano - adesso che ci penso, forse non è così chiaro
> Potrebbe essere che la parola "denim" è stato assorbita dalla lingua italiana solo da poco no, ti assicuro che esiste da almeno 30 anni, dai primi anni '80 e non tutti sono d'accordo sulla frquenza di questa parola? E' un termine "professionale" da addetti ai lavori che però ti assicuro usano anche i comuni mortali!! Da anni esistono anche scarpe e borse in tessuto denim, e le ho sempre sentite chiamare così (denim) e non "scarpe/borse in jeans"...!


----------



## LIFEATER72

mmm non sono d'accordo.
La collezione di jeans sarebbe inteso come solo pantaloni qui da noi, in Italia  o almeno in alcune zone geografiche a quanto pare, ma poi nesuno ha dato come postulato che la traduzione di ciò che diceva Gamma è "collezione di jeans", piuttosto io direi "collezione jeans" che è generico ed è il modo in cui io lo tradurrei per quello che serve a Gamma.
Purtroppo e per fortuna tutto è soggettivo. Credo che comunque non tutti gli italiani che entrano in un negozio americano sappiano cosa intenderebbe il commesso per denim, mentre jeans lo capirebbero tutti.
Il mio punto era aiutare Gamma, per il suo contesto e per come ce l'ha spiegato. Se dovessi tradurre la stessa cosa per un sito di alta moda allora direi "denim collection".
Spero di essermi spiegato finalmente.


----------



## Lorena1970

LIFEATER72 said:


> Il mio punto era aiutare Gamma, per il suo contesto e per come ce l'ha spiegato.Infatti proprio per quel contesto è corretto usare "denim", che qualsiasi italiano che entra in un negozio propriamente detto sa cosa sia! Mica siamo così capre...! E se non lo sa lo capisce a prima vista. La questione è usare il termine corretto, e  il termine corretto è "collezione in denim", dato che quello è il nome del tessuto. Se dovessi tradurre la stessa cosa per un sito di alta moda allora direi "denim collection".L'alta moda NON tratta il tessuto denim, in genere....


----------



## LondonFast90

Credo che qui si stia essenzialmente facendo un discorso di diversa terminologia per contesti differenti: certo è che se vado in un mercato, come si è detto, sentirò senza dubbio parlare di jeans e non di denim.
il fatto è che la parola denim è, secondo me, considerata un poco più raffinata del jeans ormai comunemente usato ed è anche vero che, a seconda del livello sociale e di altre varianti, geografica ad esempio (come per tutto il lessico di qualsiasi lingua) gli usi di certe parole cambiamo. Ciò non toglie che la parola denim sia molto molto usata e che in un negozio l'abbia sentita più volte!
in sostanza, la traduzione appropriata mi sembra denim (non facciamo i puristi e usiamola!).


----------



## LIFEATER72

Ok allora sono davvero punti di vista, dal momento che Armani a Roma e a Napoli ha il reparto jeanseria ooops denim come di ci tu. Purtroppo Milano non mi è ancora pervenuto ma ti farò sapere..

P.S.
Dà un'occhiata qua: http://www.kitmeout.com/fashion/lacoste_jeans.php


----------



## LondonFast90

In aggiunta, Denim è un nome di origine francese, quindi è un prestito sia per noi italiani che per gli inglesi!!!!!!!!!!! Che gli inglesi lo adottino, non c'era bisogno del sito della Lacoste per saperlo, qui la discussione è sull'italiano!
http://247.libero.it/dsearch/fornarina+denim/


----------



## LIFEATER72

Discussione sull'italiano? Appunto! Jeans, etimologicamente parlando, viene da Genova che è il luogo in cui il tessuto jeans è stato inventato per fare le tute dei lavoratori dei cantieri navali, per chi non lo sapesse. Se una cosa nasce italiana e poi gli americani o i francesi, gli danno il loro nome, tu la chiami col nome inglese o francese?
Beh anche qui allora sono punti di vista.


----------



## LondonFast90

Infatti io parlo della parola DENIM, che è di origine francese e non di JEANS che è italiana!
I toni accesi non credo servano a molto, ma comunque cerco di spiegare che non ho deciso io di usare la parola denim tanto perchè mi fa comodo-> esistono cose che si chiamano prestiti linguistici, cioè una data parola entra di uso comune in un'altra lingua per diverse ragioni, più frequentemente per il contatto tra le varie realtà linguistiche.
Se quindi affermo che denim è usato, non te la devi prendere con me ma con l'italiano che ha aperto le sue frontiere verso altri universi linguistici. Detto ciò, si intende che una parola come denim, prima di essere usata nel quotidiano, dovrà attraversare processi graduali di adozione, e quindi diventare popolare ed è molto vicino.
paradossalmente, potremmo ipotizzare che denim, sarà utilizzato tanto quanto la parola INTERNET (mix tra lat e ing) tra 10 anni. 
Comunque, se fai il discorso di chiamare tutto con il loro nome, allora non dovresti usare parole come internet, download,PC  e tutte le parole inglesi che si usano oggi. Poi, se tu chiami INTERNET (inter-rete) fai pure!


----------



## Lorena1970

Concordo con LondonFast90, e consiglio di rileggere il post#1. Qui nel forum ha sempre molta importanza il CONTESTO, ed il contesto di Gamma è SPECIALISTICO, ovvero professionale.
Non mi pare che c'entri molto il "reparto jeanseria" che si riferisce al reparto "jeans" (pantaloni).

La domanda in inglese parla di "*denim collection*", ovvero di un'*INTERA COLLEZIONE* (pantaloni, gonne, camicie, giubbotti, soprabiti, e quanto altro) realizzata principalmente in tessuto *DENIM *. Non c'entra niente con i classici jeans. Qui (e pagine successive) si può ben vedere come anche marchi italiani la chiamino "collezione denim". Le "collezioni denim" sono un settore specifico della moda, e hanno, appunto, quel nome, vedi anche qui (mi sembra un marchio piuttosto popolare!). Inoltre per "collezione denim" non si intendono solo prodotti in tessuto jeans, ma una collezione di capi che hanno il tessuto jeans come base (ovvero la collezione comprende spesso anche t-shirt e accessori ispirati allo stile "denim")
Non è questione di opinioni, ma di corretto uso dei termini.
My 2 cents.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Innanzitutto non è assolutamente nelle mie intenzioni usare toni accesi e se è risultato ciò, chiedo scusa in anticipo. Continuo comunque, in maniera del tutto personale, a essere in disaccordo. Sono punti di vista, a mio avviso. Potrei argomentare per 30 pagine ma non mi sembra il caso. Vorrei comunque dire due cose in chiusura del mio discorso.

A londonfast90: 
Non uso assolutamente "inter-rete" perchè internet è una parola nata non in Italia, mentre jeans, per quanto strano posso sembrare, è una parola italiana, inventata in italia, per un prodotto, il tessuto appunto, inventato in Italia. Di certo non sono uno che nel linguaggio corrente usa termini tipo "Know-how" o "mission" o altri inglesismi di cui personaggi come politici, o peggio, intellettualoidi nostrani fanno largo uso (a volte soltanto per sembrare preparati) ma se un termine esiste in italiano e soprattutto la sua etimologia è del tutto italiana, allora mi sembra assurdo usare un termine che gli americani usano per quella parola. Ma ripeto, è soltanto il mio modesto punto di vista.

Per Lorena1970:
Sono d'accordissimo, ma qui si parla di un commesso che chiede ad un cliente se ha dato un'occhiata alla collezione jeans, collezione che tu e i grandi marchi chiamano denim, che a mio avviso, e ripeto a mio avviso, è un termine adottato dall'americano negli ultimi 30 anni. Se tu credi che per un commesso che chiede ad un cliente italiano se ha dato un'occhiata all nuova denim collection sia giusto, per me va benissimo, dico solo che io non lo tradurrei così, lasciatemi almeno la possibilità di dissentire.

P.S. Nel frattempo, tra questo mio post e il precedente sono sceso di casa e fatto un giro con un amico che lavora in banca. Gli ho chiesto "se io fossi un commesso in un negozio e ti chiedessi se hai dato un'occhiata alla nuova collezione denim, cosa comprendi? Lui mi ha risposto: ma cosa? il profumo?

Mi sa che Gamma, che intanto se l'è data a gambe, dovrà sciegliere da solo...


----------



## london calling

Io, da buon'inglese, dico sia _denim jacket _sia _jeans jacket_ (ma preferisco la seconda).

Comunque, anche da queste parti si dice (per esempio)  "camicia di jeans" e non "di denim" e anch'io credo che se io parlassi di "denim" qui penserebbero subito al profumo. Però è anche vero che se mi dicessero: " Hai visto la nuova collezione di jeans?" penserei ai pantaloni, non al tessuto.

Non so....qui dicono sia _collezione denim_ sia _collezione jeans_ (nel giro di poche frasi, anche se il titolo contiene la frase "collezione denim").


----------



## LIFEATER72

A London calling: per questo dico che non si dice "collezione di jeans" ma "collezione jeans", anche io penserei ai pantaloni per la rpima, mentre la seconda è più generica. Finalmente sembra che ci capiamo...


----------



## anglomania1

Wow, this discussion has got a bit out of hand!!
I think there is still a lot of disagreement about the term "denim" in Italian - isn't this significant? 
I've lived in Italy for 20 years and worked as an English teacher here for the same time and I STILL have to explain the difference between and use of the term "denim" to my students, I'd say there ar more who DON'T know what it means, than those who know (surely that's significant, too!).

As the context is all important - maybe we should go back to that. 
It's true that the original question is how would an Italian retail associate say "denim collection" in Italian. And if we are talking about a professional they most likely would and should know the term 'denim' also in Italian. 
But it's just as true that the question asks "how would the retail associate say denim collection TO A CUSTOMER". This is even more important, because I think we've shown that denim is used a lot "in the industry" but I'm not so convinced that everyone would understand it - we are talking about customers here, the man on the street. 
Maybe Gamma needs to think about what kind of shop it is. Is it a posh shop? Go for denim. A low-level department store or cheaper shop? Go for jeans!

Anyway, one last point - are 'jeans' and 'denim' really Italian and French? I mean, true, my Oxford dictionary says that 'jeans' comes from "Genoa", but from the old French _Janne_, for Genoa - so does that make it French or Italian? Or did the English coin the word, so making it English???

Just a thought,
Anglo


----------



## LIFEATER72

To Anglomania1:
Quote: [“As the context is all important - maybe we should go back to that. 
It's true that the original question is how would an Italian retail associate say "denim collection" in Italian. And if we are talking about a professional they most likely would and should know the term 'denim' also in Italian. 
But it's just as true that the question asks "how would the retail associate say denim collection TO A CUSTOMER". This is even more important, because I think we've shown that denim is used a lot "in the industry" but I'm not so convinced that everyone would understand it - we are talking about customers here, the man on the street.”]
If you read my previous posts, that is exactly what I was trying to say..so thanks for helping me get the message through.
In terms of etymology, there is a great diatribe going on about the birth of the word Jeans. I can tell you that in 2004 (or 2003, I don’t remember quite well) in Genoa a 18 meters high blue jeans has been made by the students from the school of art Carlo Barabino (who designed it) and by the students from the polytechnic school “Duchessa di Galliera” (who tailored it) just to claim that Genoa was the first one to produce that type of textile (called “blu di Genova” initially) which was used to produce big sack in order to hold ship sails.
I can even tell you that my father (whose father was from Genoa and used to work at the shipyard) said that his cousin has been one of the first people in the world to wear what we call now a pair of blue jeans (which I am sure was not very stylish at the time) as a first experiment to turn that blue textile into something that the workers could wear at work.
There have been a lot of speculation around the subject, you can also find on the web many sites about it, but if you want to know the truth, I think you’d have to interview some old people (or rather their sons now) in Genoa who literally lived that moment of creation. 
All I can tell you is that the word blue jeans would be the English translation for the word blu di Genova, but that’s what my father told me and anyone is free to believe what they want. (Note that I am not from Genoa so there is no personal or “patriotic” issue involved, well, I honestly couldn’t care less about it)
I was just wondering...is there anyone from Genoa on this site???


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

I really think it's a matter of comprehension of the expression, I'm a potential customer and if a shop assistant says "collezione jeans" I imagine I'm going to see denim trousers (exclusively) while "collezione denim" makes me think of denim skirts, jackets, shirts, bags  

In a nutshell: "collezione denim" and "collezione jeans" ... the origin of "jeans" set apart


----------



## LIFEATER72

I am curious now about what Gamma is going to choose after all we've been saying about this topic.
Gamma, did you drop the bomb and run away??


----------



## anglomania1

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> I really think it's a matter of comprehension of the expression, I'm a potential customer and if a shop assistant says "collezione jeans" I imagine I'm going to see denim trousers (exclusively) while "collezione denim" makes me think of denim skirts, jackets, shirts, bags  - assuming you're part of the Italian population that actually understands the word "denim"!!
> 
> In a nutshell: "collezione denim" and "collezione jeans" ... the origin of "jeans" set apart



Hi Lifeater, in fact I could see your point from the start, and although I'm not a native, I have lived in Italy for 20 years and have had lots of students (and still do) who don't know the word "denim"!
As for the origin of the word, I think that your explanation qualifies what I said earlier - since the word "jeans" is totally different to "Genova" but very similar to "Janne", the WORD is probably English, though the MATERIAL itself is Italian - that's what I was trying to say, 
Anglo


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Anglo,  yes, of course: I was referring to myself as a potential customer and ... indeed I'm a part of the Italian population.


----------



## LIFEATER72

To Anglomania:
Are you sure about that? Yes but don't tell anyone from Genova, because they will answer you that the word Jeans comes from "jin jin" which is how the first workers at the shipyards in Genova who wore those new blue trousers call it.....
if you add the word "blue" to "jin"... i think we can all hear a bell ringing.


I was hoping that someone form Genova on this site would came along for this subject, but no such luck.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Oh, i forgot to say that "jin" in Italian is pronounced exactly as you pronounce jeans (without the s)....


----------



## Einstein

Just to complete the picture: "denim" is derived from "from Nîmes" (de Nîmes). So where did the cloth originate? 

Another point: in English we rarely, if ever, say "blue jeans" nowadays, it takes me back to the 1950s. "Jeans" is sufficient.


----------



## LIFEATER72

Yes, Nimes is the French city that started to buy that italian blue fabric and work on it to make it fashonable and i agree that the word denim comes from it, but it was way after the people from Genoa discovered and used that fabric.


----------



## anglomania1

Interestingly, I've just had a lesson with two teenage girls and asked them if they knew what denim meant - they both didn't!! 
By the way, they were both wearing jeans!! 
Anglo


----------



## Lorena1970

anglomania1 said:


> Interestingly, I've just had a lesson with two teenage girls and asked them if they knew what denim meant - they both didn't!!
> By the way, they were both wearing jeans!!
> Anglo



Hi Anglo,

As discussed, "denim" is a professional term which I think appropriate could customers know it or not. They will learn about it, in case! 

As you yorself said: if it is a "posh" shop, let's use "collezione denim", if it is a department store like "X&Y", let's use "collezione in jeans". Said that, I am still convinced that "collezione in jeans" is not appropriate and sounds really unprofessional (see Anja's post examples and see here )

A "similar" example sould be "tessuto scozzese" and "tessuto tartan". I my view the correct one is "tessuto tartan", as also a textile museum calls it. Nonetheless, I guess the 10% of Italians know this word and would call it "tessuto scozzese". 

My very last 2 cents


----------



## LIFEATER72

Lorena, i'm sorry, but i have to disagree with you one more time.  Even if it is a "posh" shop I still would use the terms jeans because we are not talking here about five people closed inside an office of a "posh" shop discussing about how to arrange the shop in a better way, we are talking about a sale's associate who has to deal with customers of all kinds meaning common people (that could be either attendants or bankers for example. Anyone can afford a t-shirt or pair of jeans by Lacoste, we are not talking about a Gucci shop where you are buying a suit, we are talking about casual clothing. And Gamma asked for this context, so i still think that the right translation, especially in this case, is "collezione jeans".


----------

